# when can u tell if a chi has long hair?



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

Does anyone know how old a chi baby is before you can tell if it is going to be long or short haired? My Princess just had 4 puppies and she is a short haired chi but the dad is scout a long haired chi.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

When their hair is grown in a bit more. I'm not sure when that will be but usually pretty quick, they're just fuzzier. When you see it you'll know


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

We first saw Gracie when she was 4 weeks old & could tell by then....so I would think you would know at least by then! Sorry...not much help!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

usually by 2 week theres some extra fuzz on the long haired pups, but some you realy cant tell for sure untill 4 weeks...


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

ok thanks everyone.


----------



## LuvTheChi (May 29, 2007)

Something important to say. I've learned this form genes. I don't know what the male and the female parents' genes are but it's possible you may not get longhaired pups. Ever. It all depends in the mom is Aa or AA or and if the dad is Aa or aa.

If they're both Aa, then you'reyou only have a 1/4th chance of getting longhaired. If the mom is AA and the dad is aa, you're only getting shorthaired pups. Same goes with AA and Aa.

Hope i'm not being a pain, just wanted to clarify that. XD


----------

